
First chapter of new Bitcoin book - yoshimiller
https://medium.com/@yoshimiller/introduction-to-bitcoin-304e0118ee21
======
yoshimiller
Conclusion of the first chapter:

Right now it is not easier to buy things for bitcoin than government dollars,
but many people are collecting it because bitcoin will be much more valuable
when it becomes money.

